# [APP] [FREE] Path Finder app



## techrew (Feb 28, 2014)

Path Finder - *Free Android Travel App* to track and record your path, speed, distance when you drive or walk. The app shows real time data, maps out your path, shows suggestions and allows you to save your route for future reference. This app uses the GPS Sensor in your phone to record the geographic statistics.

Download the app and check out the cool features -


Track your Route and record it for future reference
Trace where you parked your car/bike
Keep track of distance and speed travelled
Maintain repository of places visited
Get Alternate short Route Suggestions

Download the app and drop your reviews at - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Paxcel.PathFinderApp&hl=en
More details can be checked out at - http://pathfinderapp.in/
We are constantly improving the app. All feedback is welcome.


----------

